

Robert Scoble on Airbnb controversy - DanielRibeiro
https://plus.google.com/111091089527727420853/posts/eT6Zar6WM1X#111091089527727420853/posts/eT6Zar6WM1X

======
bitmage
Scoble, from the discussion thread: "the problem is that that batshit crazy
drama queen is more believable than anything Airbnb has said this week"

Classy.

~~~
DanielRibeiro
His recommendations felt like a nice summary[1] of Dale Carnegie's _How to Win
Friends and Influence People_ [2], mentioned by pg on _Why Smart People Have
Bad Ideas_ [3]

[1]
[http://www.amazon.com/review/R1IGJOWWDLP3RS/ref=cm_cr_dp_per...](http://www.amazon.com/review/R1IGJOWWDLP3RS/ref=cm_cr_dp_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=1439167346&nodeID=283155&tag=&linkCode=)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-
People/dp/14...](http://www.amazon.com/How-Win-Friends-Influence-
People/dp/1439167346/ref=cm_rdp_product)

[3] <http://www.paulgraham.com/bronze.html#f8n>

------
dave1619
Scoble speaks sense.

